# 2006 Frontier Oil Drain Plug Torque?



## 06 Frontier (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi everyone, new here, just wanted to know the Torque Spec for the drain plug on an 06 Frontier 2WD with 4cyl engine. Also, is there anything else I should know before changing the oil? I already bought the crush washer and new drain plug, wondering if there was anything else. Thanks! :fluffy:


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

06 Frontier said:


> Hi everyone, new here, just wanted to know the Torque Spec for the drain plug on an 06 Frontier 2WD with 4cyl engine. Also, is there anything else I should know before changing the oil? I already bought the crush washer and new drain plug, wondering if there was anything else. Thanks! :fluffy:


My '04 owner's manual has the torque spec for the oil plug (mine is 22-29 ft-lb). Hopefully, yours has it too if no one here has a service manual for the '06.

I think my manual calls for a new crush washer every change, but I don't think changing the oil plug is required (I'd have to look it up to see if there is a change interval, but it's not every change anyway).

I don't know about your '06, but the '04 requires the use of an anti-drainback filter. Probably not an issue if you're using a Nissan filter or a good brand name, but just something to think about.


----------



## 06 Frontier (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion Jerry, my manual listed it as 22-29ft-lbs as well. I figured I didn't need the drain plug, but it came with the washer, and at $1.99 it wasn't a bad deal. I bought a K&N Oil Filter so I don't expect I'll have any issues with that. Thanks for the help. :thumbup:


----------

